# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  İsrail'in korktuğu sevkiyat başladı

## bozok

*İsrail'in korktuğu sevkiyat başladı*

**

*İsrail ve ABD'nin uzun zamandır şiddetle karşı çıktığı silah satışı gerçekleşti. İran, Rusya'dan aldığı S-300 füze savunma sistemini teslim almaya başladı. İran'ın resmi haber ajansı İRNA, Rusya'nın İran'a hava savunma sistemi S-300 füzelerinin teslimine başladığını duyurdu.*


*4 Kasım-20 Ocak arasına dikkat*

Ajansa göre, İran Meclisinin Dış İlişkiler ve Ulusal Güvenlik Komisyonu başkan yardımcısı Emayl Kasori, *"Rusya ile birkaç yıl süren (füze savunma sistemi satışı) görüşmelerin ardından şimdi S-300 sistemi* *İran**'a teslim ediliyor"* dedi.

Kasori, Rusya'nın sattığı S-300 füzelerinin tesliminin ne zaman başladığını ise belirtmedi.

İran Dışişleri Bakanlığı ise haberle ilgili açıklama yapmadı.

*İsrail saldırılarını püskürtmeye yarayacak*
S-300 savunma sistemlerinin, İran'ın nükleer tesislerine yönelik, İsrail ve ABD saldırısının püskürtülmesine destek sağlayacağı belirtiliyor.

Rusya Dışişleri Bakanlığı, ekim ayında yaptığı açıklamada, Moskova'nın İran'a gelişmiş S-300 sistemleri satacağını yalanlamıştı. Açıklamada, Moskova'nın *"sorunlu bölgelere"* silah satma niyeti olmadığı belirtilmişti.



Ancak Rus haber ajanslarından RIA Novosti, geçen hafta, "güvenilir kaynaklara" dayanarak, Moskova'nın İran ile S-300 satışı anlaşmasını tamamladığını duyurmuştu.

*ABD, İsrail ve Avrupalı müttefikler rahatsız* 

ABD, Avrupalı müttefikleri ve İsrail, İran'ın nükleer enerji programının nükleer silah geliştirmek amacında olduğu suçlamasında bulunuyor. İddiaları reddeden İran ise nükleer programının enerji elde etmek üzere sivil amaçlı olduğunu savunuyor.

*ABD'ye göre İrsn komşularına karşı silah kullanabilir*
Rusya'nın İran'a silah satışı ve nükleer işbirliği, Washington ile Moskova arasındaki ilişkilerin gerilmesine yol açıyor. ABD, Tahran'ın elde ettiği silahları bölgedeki çıkarlarına ve komşularına karşı kullanabileceğini kaydediyor.

İran'ın ilk nükleer tesisini güneydeki Buşehr kentinde inşa etmeye başlayan Rusya, Tahran'ın nükleer silah yapma kapasitesi olmadığını bildiriyor.


*22.12.2008 / Hürriyet*

----------

